# Has anyone tried Bandcamp?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just was reading about how much musicians make and it appears Bandcamp pays the most compared to other download services (other than Direct sales from the Artist.

They seem to be mainly New Artists and the prices are fair. I just paid $6 for a FLAC download of 6 songs. I was very surprised as to how good the download sounded.

I am very interested in how others like it too.


----------

